# Look whta wife did.....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what did she do?

the graphic?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *what did she do?
> 
> the graphic? *


yes the graphic....she bought it and installed it...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

ummm....ok. Installed? Is this good or bad?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

haha, ya is it good or bad to u?

u dont seem mad or happy about it......lol


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

oh damn... im sorry to see that. want some 3m adhesive remover to get that trash off?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

She is just trying to be sweet, to make you happy.

But obviously you dont like it too much....
have fun explaining it to her


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's rather unfortunate. Your car looks like a Viking ship now  .


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

samo said:


> *That's rather unfortunate. Your car looks like a Viking ship now  . *


lol


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

OWN3D lol


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

707nismo said:


> *OWN3D lol *


LMAO!!! Did she do both sides or only one?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Be thankfull that your wife gets involved with what you like,
and trying to help, mine can't stand it when I go hang out.
she gives me no support at all.

your lucky dude Butttttttt.... You have BEEN OWNED!!!!!!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

peel it off and hand her the modern image catalog with the ones that you wouldn't mind circled on it...she can buy one of those then


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

definitely take that off........IMO


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Your lucky your wife is into what you do

Most wont let you spend your paycheck in your car... i say you thank her, and secretly take it off..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:



> *She is just trying to be sweet, to make you happy.
> 
> But obviously you dont like it too much....
> have fun explaining it to her  *


 yes and she said if you don't like it...take it out...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

haha, that sucks man. i'd take that off and give it back to her in a wadded up ball.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

you can always put some grafitti on something she holds dear to herself? perhaps her best dress?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just take the sumbitch off!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

lol what if he liked it and u guys just totally killed it for him .....but honestly i agree with the guys u should take it off looks kinda funny


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I was just thinking that LOL


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

dam.......at least it wasnt tribal hello kitty or something.......


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

gotta give her props for trying to help you out. like everyone else says you are lucky but you were also own3d


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

mess it up and say "damm honey i liked it but i guess vandals destroyed it. and left a note saying we will steal any more decals. you put on your car ." now isnt that a fool proof plan.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I say it depends on the wife, she was trying to be helpful, and while most of us say take it off and wad it up, etc. put yourself in his shoes, and think about your GF/Wife, and how well women take stuff like that when they are just trying to help, I suggest if you don't like it, going about it a little nicer than some others suggested, IMO  because lets face it, women don't function in the same planet as we do, and any little thing can become world war III in an instant


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

most of these ppl say to take it off and what not........but its because a lot of them are scared to admit they like them.........besides Jayl1967, u yourself has not commented on whether u like it or not? why dont u give your opinion???

something tells me that u put it on yourself and youre just saying your wife did it as a cover up so ppl would give u feedback on it and if the feedback was bad, it wouldnt make u look like a ricer....but i have a creative mind.....thats just me


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

all of you have good points but this is almost exactly what i was thinking before i even read the posts:


krylonkoopa said:


> *mess it up and say "damm honey i liked it but i guess vandals destroyed it. and left a note saying we will steal any more decals. you put on your car ." now isnt that a fool proof plan.  *


"while i was at work today some punk ass kids must've ripped it off "
heh heh. IMO it would look alot better without the frickin side bumper thing there. that needs to be shaved before anyone even attempts to put decals on the side of their car.

good luck on that whole thing. its unfortunate your wife doesn't respect YOUR property.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Well hey thats sweet 



Next when she wants to help, try begging her to buy you an carbon fiber hood


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

looks like grounds for divorce..I'm sure any judge would agree...lol....j/k


----------



## tonsterps (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm with Young

D-I-V-O-R-C-E

heh heh


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

myoung said:


> *looks like grounds for divorce..I'm sure any judge would agree...lol....j/k *


I was going to post that exact statement and think I was all slick :balls:.... I think someones been reading my mind....
Just tell her that the uh, 'incliment' weather peeled it off or something.... And dont try and tell me its summer and sunny. Im not buying it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

say it came off in the car wash! use on of those high pressure hoses!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *say it came off in the car wash! use on of those high pressure hoses! *


 hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha.......I washed the car ....and I don't know ...but the dragon came off.............you have to call this people ....something was wrong with the graphic....I told that to my wife this afternoon....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

as long as she doesnt stumble upon this thread in this forum you may just get away with this yet


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you better hope she doesn't order another one!!!. now how can we prevent this from happening again jay?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *you better hope she doesn't order another one!!!. now how can we prevent this from happening again jay? *


put wax on the bottom of the door so the next sticker she tries to put on won't stick.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Just the truth man.........just tell her what (you) think...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *Next when she wants to help, try begging her to buy you an carbon fiber hood  *


word now thats a idea


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks pretty standard for a typical riced out car. Altezza's, just the front end of the body kit and it looks like we may have a muffler back there.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mr.Barrie said:


> *Looks pretty standard for a typical riced out car. Altezza's, just the front end of the body kit and it looks like we may have a muffler back there. *


 Thanks....and I also have a CAI,Eibach + KYB AGX,se-l sides skirts,semi bling bling valve cover,magnecor wires,levoc e-brake handle and shift knob,etc....and very very rice...BTW I didn't finish the body kit because the money ..but for next week I'll order the sides to match the front... and still thinking in the rear bumper (xtreme, stillen.... )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, it matches the dragon on you back bumper cover...

Put it on the inside of her closet door... but be nice about it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Well, it matches the dragon on you back bumper cover...
> 
> Put it on the inside of her closet door... but be nice about it.  *


 I like that dragon ....she bought that sticker too...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha.......I washed the car ....and I don't know ...but the dragon came off.............you have to call this people ....something was wrong with the graphic....I told that to my wife this afternoon.... *


damn those car washes....lol


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Mr.Barrie said:


> *Looks pretty standard for a typical riced out car. Altezza's, just the front end of the body kit and it looks like we may have a muffler back there. *


lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so whats the status on the situation? have u removed the sticker?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *so whats the status on the situation? have u removed the sticker? *


 Bye bye sticker.....


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

Good riddance!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Someone rehost the pic because it doesnt work!!!


----------

